
What's the next topic connected with programming that you're going to learn? - cotidianis
There are things that I don&#x27;t known that I don&#x27;t know. Nowadays everyone is excited about keywords like machine learning, but it doesn&#x27;t seem like my thing.
======
xjia
\- SAT/SMT by example

\- Time series analysis

------
tyger11
WASM (with Go)

------
Cheyana
Data science.

------
m1573rp34130dy
AI driven operation of field programmable logic gate arrays, as applies to
simulated post experiential morphological changes of neural networks related
to behavioral patterning...consequently simulation of the neuro morphological
events involved with learning and memory may be possible with engineered self
(re)assembling (*)nanotube arrays... maybe with laser beams on thier
heads...heheh

